# Ghetto tire inserts



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Just tested using pipe insulation as ghetto / dyi tire inserts. First ride was very impressive. Very low pressure on rocky trail, and no flats. It cost about 3 USD pr wheel, a much more correct price for this kind of product. Has anyone else tried this or similar DYI inserts?








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

good stuff man

couple of questions

How did you join the 2 ends together? Zip tie?
is it solid or hollow


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Not that it matters much, but this is the Apparel and Protection forum, meaning stuff you wear, both clothes and body armor. Wheel/tire protection would best be posted in the the Wheels and Tire forum, where other such topics are discussed.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi. Its hollow and sliced open from the store, im guessing the internal diameter is about 15mm. Its not joined at the ends, just in slight compression. Just get a tube that fills the tire pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Lone Rager said:


> Not that it matters much, but this is the Apparel and Protection forum, meaning stuff you wear, both clothes and body armor. Wheel/tire protection would best be posted in the the Wheels and Tire forum, where other such topics are discussed.


Hi. Yes, made an error in tapatalk. Notified admins to move the thread to the correct forum earlier 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

No standard tube. I was calling the pipe insulation for a tube, which may be inaccurate. But it is a closed cell tube that is sliced open. Heres a photo. Running "tubeless" with this inside. 

The added surface requires more sealant though, but I'm guessing that's the case with all inserts.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Open up the tire again after a couple rides and check. I've heard reports from others who have tried this DIY route before and the foam either stops rebounding to full size over time and/or is cut in pieces by hard hits. The commercial tire inserts are apparently built of tougher foam than can easily found by DIYers


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

boomn said:


> Open up the tire again after a couple rides and check. I've heard reports from others who have tried this DIY route before and the foam either stops rebounding to full size over time and/or is cut in pieces by hard hits. The commercial tire inserts are apparently built of tougher foam than can easily found by DIYers


Yes, that may be the case. Ive heard that hard hits can cut, but its not likely to hit at the same time twice. Ive also thought about using more dense foam, like the Mammut Bamse Extreme sleeping mat. This foam is more dense and resistant, but more work to cut strips etc.








Would still be alot cheaper though, as you can probably make 10 wheels for 30 bucks. Ive got friends who has been using the pipe insulation for a long time, so I know it works ok over time. May not be 100% as good as the specific made alternatives, but its very cheap and probably the easiest thing to set up...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------

